# With open eyes



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

My goal has always been to enjoy all styles of shooting, today I had fun with the instinct, had long :lol: not practicing it, but friends encourage me.

I hope not to bore you 

-


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Toda una arte de tirar!!!!

Se puede decir que tienes instinto, hermano!! 

A mi tanbién me gusta en ese cenário, al aire libre, en la Naturaleza!!!

MUCHAS GRACIAS por compartir estos videos!!

Abrazo ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

The best videos!!! I love your passion for the "slingshot world" at 360'

Cambiar, experimentar.......intentar......vivir la pasion este es el secreto

Gracias Tio por estos momentos

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That was awesome.

I think I enjoyed watching your expression (and dances) on the misses, more then I did watching you nail the targets.

Great shooting.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Alf. !

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bravo! Bravo! Bravo!
Estoy trabajando, pero quiero tirar!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ffwwiittt ffwwwiitttt ffwwiitt . Great shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

brucered said:


> That was awesome.
> 
> I think I enjoyed watching your expression (and dances) on the misses, more then I did watching you nail the targets.
> 
> Great shooting.


I agree about watching your emotional response to the misses. That was very fine shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Amigo, no puedo ver tus videos placidamente, cuando me doy cuenta ya estoy al filo del asiento esquivando los zumbidos emocionado de verdad

Hey Dude, I can not see your videos placidly, when I notice the hum of those shots has me on the edge of the seat really excited dodging rebounds

anic: anic: anic:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Volp said:


> The best videos!!! I love your passion for the "slingshot world" at 360'
> 
> Cambiar, experimentar.......intentar......vivir la pasion este es el secreto
> 
> ...





brucered said:


> That was awesome.
> 
> I think I enjoyed watching your expression (and dances) on the misses, more then I did watching you nail the targets.
> 
> Great shooting.





BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting Alf. !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger





Genoa Slingshot said:


> Bravo! Bravo! Bravo!
> Estoy trabajando, pero quiero tirar!!!





pult421 said:


> Ffwwiittt ffwwwiitttt ffwwiitt . Great shooting.





Charles said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > That was awesome.
> ...





Peter Recuas said:


> Hey Amigo, no puedo ver tus videos placidamente, cuando me doy cuenta ya estoy al filo del asiento esquivando los zumbidos emocionado de verdad
> 
> Hey Dude, I can not see your videos placidly, when I notice the hum of those shots has me on the edge of the seat really excited dodging rebounds
> 
> anic: anic: anic:


I'd like to answer them all, :bowdown: but it is very late and I have to rest..., thank you of heart reviews and his affection. 

Today I went to shoot with wide open eyes, wearing two days working on this natural and I was crazy to try it.

Thank you very much for your time friends... ALF

--




--




--




--




:wave:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Caigale Amigo nosotros le cuidamos en changarro:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Instinctive shooting brings all of what is better about shooting imo...you let all your senses tame the charge and the result is amazing and I have more fun than with anything else!! Great shooting amigo and two eyes see better than one


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

only true masters are able to make these shots, the rest is nonsense


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> Instinctive shooting brings all of what is better about shooting imo...you let all your senses tame the charge and the result is amazing and I have more fun than with anything else!! Great shooting amigo and two eyes see better than one


Thank you!!! you're very right friend :king:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

frailuco said:


> only true masters are able to make these shots, the rest is nonsense


 :lol: :wub:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> Caigale Amigo nosotros le cuidamos en changarro:


 :rofl: me cuidas mejor que mi mujer  , muchas gracias !!!!

Take care of me better than my wife! , Thank you Master.


----------

